# Sibelius 5 oversize time signature help



## Maximvs (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello,

I would like to ask for some help regarding the issue of oversize time signature in Sibelius 5.

I have been asked to extract instrumental parts for an independent movie score and the composer wants to see large Time Signatures on the parts.
In a few cues there are consistent meter changes.

I know how to create a larger time signature but the issue I am encountering is that Sibelius puts the larger Time signatures above the instrument stave and the person I am doing the work for wants to see the larger TS on the stave like in the normal way.

I am wondering if there is a way to move the time signature down so I can position it like I want to. I looked everywhere but I could not find the place in Sibelius where I can do that.

Alternatively I found a way around this problem by creating a special text>Time Signature(large), and by doing this I can have the time signature to move up or down as well as left and right. This is a compromise but certainly a time consuming solution especially when you have a part full of meter changes.

I would like to know how other people in the movie industry deal with this situation in instrument parts and also in the full score.

Many thanks for any valuable suggestions.

Best Regards

Massimo


----------



## Daryl (Oct 24, 2007)

House Styles
Default Positions
Time Sigs (huge)
Vertical Position Relative to Staff

I suggest a setting of around 2.5

D


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello Daryl,

Thanks a lot for your kind reply, I have manged to set everything up based on your suggestion.

I now would like to vertically connect the Huge time signatures I have on the score with a thick vertical line, like sometimes is used in Film and contemporary music scores.
The way I have achieved this is as follow:

House Style
Edit Lines
From the Staff Lines I have picked the thin vertical line
Clicked New
Created a new line based on the vertical thin line
Changed the Width to 0.5 spaces

Is this a proper way to do it, or there is a faster and easier way?

The only issue I have doing it the way I have just described it is that the vertical lines are attached to the second stave below the huge time signature and when I view the second stave dynamic part, I can see the vertical line in the part.
To solve this I just hidden the line and switched off Hidden Objects from the View menu whenever I needed to edit the dynamic part.

I would really appreciate a feedback on what I have just described.

Thanks a lot

Massimo


----------



## Daryl (Oct 25, 2007)

Massimo @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> Hello Daryl,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind reply, I have manged to set everything up based on your suggestion.
> 
> ...


I have no experience of what you are trying to do, nor can I see the logic behind it, so if you could upload an example of what you wish to see, I can have a look and see if there are any other way to achieve it. :oops: 

D


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 25, 2007)

I have attached a PDF example of what I am talking about.
The logic is to make meter changes more visible on larger scores, I have seenòÇ   eSñÇ   eSòÇ   eSóÇ   eSôÇ   eSõÇ   eSöÇ   eS÷Ç   eSøÇ   eSùÇ   eSúÇ   eSûÇ


----------

